# Hurricane Matthew -- St Simons Island



## mattuga (Oct 6, 2016)

I hope everyone has evacuated the island or is in the process.  If anyone went against the evac order and stayed on the island I'd be real appreciative of any updates if the storm does get serious for SSI.  We have a place the non-beach side of Bloody Marsh and I'd hate for my parents to deal with a trashed house.  More importantly I hope everyone stays safe, I really pray this dang things goes offshore.


----------



## WalkinDead (Oct 6, 2016)

It appears the barrier islands will bear the brunt of the storm, it will track the coast line in N. Florida, Georgia, and S. Carolina.  My prayers are with those who decided to brave the storm and ride it out.  My fears are all the low life's who may have remained behind to take advantage of those who evacuated; may karma provide the just rewards they will so richly deserve.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 6, 2016)

Prayers for everyone in the path of this storm. It's a bad scenario for Jacksonville on up the coast of Ga. Just glad it's not a spring tide.


----------



## Redman54 (Oct 7, 2016)

Maybe the only saving grace for some. myself included. I'm praying we don't get down to our place Sunday and find it flooded. 




Miguel Cervantes said:


> Prayers for everyone in the path of this storm. It's a bad scenario for Jacksonville on up the coast of Ga. Just glad it's not a spring tide.


----------



## mdgreco191 (Oct 7, 2016)

storm surge is not looking good at this point.  Prayers go out to all affected.


----------



## dawgwatch (Oct 7, 2016)

Yes, Prayers going out to all affected.


----------



## boatbuilder (Oct 7, 2016)

http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/refresh/graphics_at4+shtml/154508.shtml?inundation#contents

Not looking good for east beach.


----------



## mattuga (Oct 7, 2016)

boatbuilder said:


> http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/refresh/graphics_at4+shtml/154508.shtml?inundation#contents
> 
> Not looking good for east beach.



Some of the northern part of Sea Island will be underwater too.  This storm will be a good example of why they shouldn't build on the southern spit of the island.


----------



## jimbo1187 (Oct 7, 2016)

St. Simons got hammered. We left Wed night and have been getting updates via Facebook today. Tomorrow morning and that place is going to be unrecognizable in spots I'm afraid...


----------



## mattuga (Oct 8, 2016)

Anyone on the island?  We had water near our porch before dark based on a video from a neighbor last night.  What time was it at its worst on the island?


----------



## DRBugman85 (Oct 10, 2016)

Jekyll Island & St.Simons  Island got hammered. The damage is NOT as bad as it could have been, lots of trees down on some homes and a lot trees on the roads, the clean up is going good and the community on the Island is STRONG. Emergency Management has been on the ball and the clean up crews have done a OUTSTANDING job so for. Georgia Power crews have worked around the clock to restore power.Its going to take a while, but by GOD'S GRACE a lot of souls were spared and homes and business and in good shape when folks get back it will be up and running with less trees on the side of the road ways.


----------



## b rad (Oct 12, 2016)

WalkinDead said:


> It appears the barrier islands will bear the brunt of the storm, it will track the coast line in N. Florida, Georgia, and S. Carolina.  My prayers are with those who decided to brave the storm and ride it out.  My fears are all the low life's who may have remained behind to take advantage of those who evacuated; may karma provide the just rewards they will so richly deserve.



yea the low lifes came and started looting


----------



## shallowminded (Oct 12, 2016)

Sad to hear. The only reason I stayed was to protect my property. That was my neighbor's sole reason for staying as well. Sad that we have to risk our lives because of pond scum.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Oct 12, 2016)

shallowminded said:


> Sad to hear. The only reason I stayed was to protect my property. That was my neighbor's sole reason for staying as well. Sad that we have to risk our lives because of pond scum.



I understand what you are saying, but all that stuff is replaceable... your life not so much. Property and possession won't do you much good six feet under.


----------



## shallowminded (Oct 12, 2016)

I hear the message Dustin but it was not a completely blind decision, nor a casual one. I live 40 feet above sea level, almost impossible chance of flooding, in a solid structure. If my house floods, we are all in big trouble!  Biggest risk was not having power for days and unfortunately, I have quite a few family heirlooms that are not replaceable. If I was in a low lying area or right on the coast, I would have been gone.  I urged many of my friends in low areas to leave. But - message received.


----------



## Steve762us (Oct 13, 2016)

Dustin Pate said:


> I understand what you are saying, but all that stuff is replaceable... your life not so much. Property and possession won't do you much good six feet under.



I heard the only death in Chatham County area was one man that stayed back--the rest of family evac'd. Died when pine dropped on house.


----------

